# [JSP] Textarea



## clemson (25. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Folgendes: Wie kann ich den Inhalt einer <textarea> als String[] auslesen lassen, wobei jeder Eintrag des Array eine Zeile der textarea repäsentiert??


----------



## Roar (25. Aug 2005)

textarea.getText().split("\n"); ?


----------



## clemson (25. Aug 2005)

ok. und soll ich da System.getLineSeperator als Zeilenwechsel verwenden?


----------



## clemson (25. Aug 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> textarea.getText().split("\n"); ?



hmm, was ist textarea für ein typ bzw. welche Klasse hat die methode getText() ??


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Aug 2005)

aus ner jsp ?????


String[] inhalt = request.getParameter("<name der textarea>").split(System.getProperty("line.separator")));


----------



## clemson (25. Aug 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aus ner jsp ?????
> 
> 
> String[] inhalt = request.getParameter("<name der textarea>").split(System.getProperty("line.separator")));



oke, dankeschön


----------

